# Advice on donner meat leftovers please



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jet is usually very good when I have a meal, coz I always give him the very last bit. That keeps him waiting patiently and I eat my meal in peace. But lastnights takeaway was massive and I've still got lots of donner meat leftover. He really wants it and is sitting so nicely next to the table,not trying to get it, just looking from it to me.
My question is how much can I give him? I'm not sure if it's ok for dogs!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs have always had various left overs. Curry, chinese, whatever happens to be there.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't give him any at all - it's very salty and fatty.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

When me and OH have a kebab the dogs get one bit of the meat each, one or two bits wont hurt but I wouldn't make a habit out of it (not that I eat kebab often, being on a diet lol)

They dont always get table scraps but Dave does know that he gets pizza crusts and lasagne/mince.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I would feed very little or none at all- but mine have sensitive stomachs, so I don't give them many human leftovers at all unless I cooked it myself and know exactly whats in it.

If he has a stomach of steel then he might be alright, but a sudden load of fatty meat isnt going to sit well I'd imagine.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Don't think i would give any to be honest...if we ever have a kebab..Mavis always gets the tomato  she waits for it everytime...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

oh dear, dogs pick up any old rubbish and eat it. We humans have far more delicate stomachs yet we stuff ourselves with total junk and frequently feel ill but dont want to give our dogs just a taste of what we enjoy. I dont understand it.

Not that I would ever allow a dog to sit and watch me eat or feed it scraps from the table. If they get left overs they get it on a plate in the kitchen or if there is a lot over they get it in their bowls and spread out over a few meals.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would never give my dog anything like that, in fact I don't give leftovers to him unless it's just pure meat.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

So long as you're not giving him it every day I can't see as it would do any harm. Mine just had potatoes, baked beans and ketchup my grand kids left over :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metaldog said:


> So long as you're not giving him it every day I can't see as it would do any harm. Mine just had potatoes, baked beans and ketchup my grand kids left over :lol:


No it's not a regular thing, infact I can't remember the last time I had donner meat.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldnt give it alot but a little wont do any harm. i was always told not to give dogs chocolate but my old doby dogs loved it. used to go into your handbag or shopping bag to see if you had any. he loved maltesers. lol used to throw them in the air and when the hit the ground roll on them then wonderd where they had gone (were always dangaling frol his fur behind his ear like an earing)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wouldn't give Roo it because he can't have anything like that. Milo I'd give a bit to but in the knowledge its very greasy food and might make him a bit loose if given very much!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i wouldn`t give mine any, mainly cause jake has an icky tummy with most food and i can`t give to syd what jake can`t have. i don`t let my dogs eat from the plate i`ve eaten from either as i can`t stand them staring waiting for their bit. if i had a kebab i might give them a bit of tomato each but only once i`d finished it and the plates were in the kitchen then i`d take them in there and give it


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd only give 1-2 bits of donner meat to Skye, though Jet's quite a bit bigger so..

Either way as its a 1 off I wouldn't worry too much just not too much 

I don't see the problem, Skye gets scraps all the time! If I can eat it as long as its not poisonous to her I reckon a little bit is fine thrown in her bowl if theres any left over!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I always give Sailor my scraps of donnar wrap.
Which tends to be the last inch... including wrap/veg/meat and garlic sauce.

He doesnt get it often, maybe every other month or more, because I dont eat take aways often myself. Every couple of months I just fancy a take away and never eat it all, so Sailor gets to share it.
Its an infrequent treat for both me and Sailor.

I once chopped up the donnar meat strip , left it to dry and used it for treats the next day, which was rather novel and got some excellent recalls from Sailor that day 

His never got the squirts either... but he has from the neighbours scraps of a full sized donnar kebab  ... which I believe had chilli sauce with it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my little brother had donner meat, chips and cheese last night. the cat was going mad for it haha! he was sitting staring at him for ages and trying to climb all over him. then when he put the plate down, jak just leapt on it. it was the cheese he was after really, but he had a small amount of meat too. hehehe.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Blitz said:


> oh dear, dogs pick up any old rubbish and eat it. We humans have far more delicate stomachs yet we stuff ourselves with total junk and frequently feel ill but dont want to give our dogs just a taste of what we enjoy. I dont understand it.
> 
> Not that I would ever allow a dog to sit and watch me eat or feed it scraps from the table. If they get left overs they get it on a plate in the kitchen or if there is a lot over they get it in their bowls and spread out over a few meals.


This is what I do, if the kids or anyone wants to give their leftovers to the dogs it gets put in their bowl and then they have it for their meal times.

It DEFINATELY cuts down on food wastage, saying that, I try and keep their leftover meals to about 4 a week.

I dislike throwing food away, I really do, so if the dogs can eat it then it's much better than letting it rot away somewhere in some landfill


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Jetsmum...did you give him the donner meat? If so has he been fine or did he keel over from the additives


----------



## BrockwellGee (Aug 3, 2015)

My mum's dog can be a nightmare at feeding time. Bonnie (a medium sized dog) won't eat most wet food, kibble, treats or even a pig's ear; and (mum) usually will resort to frying a pan of mince for bonnie, at home. Although when Bonnie stays with me sometimes she won't eat her dog food (sometimes she likes her "Earl's Supreme Cuisine: Beef) mum provided or I'll buy (Bonnie) a whole, small Donner kebab with nothing on it. Of course you have to remove the pitta and let the Donner cool on a plate for an hour. Oh yeah, Donner is made with a blended with varying amounts of chilli powder. :Bawling.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Jet is usually very good when I have a meal, coz I always give him the very last bit. That keeps him waiting patiently and I eat my meal in peace. But lastnights takeaway was massive and I've still got lots of donner meat leftover. He really wants it and is sitting so nicely next to the table,not trying to get it, just looking from it to me.
> My question is how much can I give him? I'm not sure if it's ok for dogs!


A little bit, now and then surely won't do him any harm?

It's no worse than most cheap pet foods I would think, or the cheap burgers and chicken nuggets that people feed their kids!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I never eat doner kebabs myself but if I did I would have no hesitation in giving it to the dog(s). Just as takeaways are fine in moderation for humans so they are for dogs (as long as there is no onion or raisins included. I would never waste food.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not fond of kebabs but on the rare occasions I have a takeaway the hounds always get their portion
I don't give them curry tho as think it might upset their tums


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen gets left over kebab, I just remove any onion if I've had salad on it. It's not a regular thing so I don't see the harm in it personally. He got a left over slice of pizza last night too.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Blitz said:


> oh dear, dogs pick up any old rubbish and eat it. We humans have far more delicate stomachs yet we stuff ourselves with total junk and frequently feel ill but dont want to give our dogs just a taste of what we enjoy. I dont understand it.


I am afraid that some breeds and some dogs of those breeds have very sensitive stomachs. I can assure you mine is a lot more solid and reliable than my dogs. It takes very little to upset hers whereas I can eat whatever I like and never feel ill. If you saw what Duchess produces on an off day you would most certainly understand it!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> oh dear, dogs pick up any old rubbish and eat it. We humans have far more delicate stomachs yet we stuff ourselves with total junk and frequently feel ill but dont want to give our dogs just a taste of what we enjoy. I dont understand it.


Mine eat all sorts of rubbish on walks, I give up looking sometimes at what they eating, bits of discarded kebab probably some of the nicer things they find! (lets not go down the non food items as people might be eating their lunch).

Mine always get leftovers if any as hate waste. A little bit of most things they seem fine with.

Having said that not sure if would give the tikka kebab as left overs that shocking bright red colour scares me to put in my tummy let alone theirs, and I don't eat the lamb one myself!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't recommend feeding a 4 year old kebab to anyone human or animal recipe for disaster  

but I am quite naughty about what I let the dog have, so long as it's not got any items that could be poisonous to dogs she can have a little


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine get leftovers (Though I don't eat donner kebabs) but left over roast dinner, meat, veg, potato, cheese, you name it! All goes in there bowls for there dinner that night mixed in with there normal food. One of my dogs loves Tortilla wraps... no idea why but she goes nuts when I give her one lol.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Diz has a bit of what I have every now and then, just a treat, don't think it does any harm .as part of a balanced diet' as the say lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oliver used to get leftovers of just about everything we made.He would go and lay in the bedroom during meal time and wait until we were done.If there were no leftovers he would get some wet food.Was it all good for him?I guarantee not.It wasn't a ton of food and we never had any issues with his weight.Some things gave him an upset stomach and when that happened we didn't give him that any more.I never saw an issue with this and neither did our vet.


----------



## R6LPW (Jan 24, 2014)

jetsmum said:


> Jet is usually very good when I have a meal, coz I always give him the very last bit. That keeps him waiting patiently and I eat my meal in peace. But lastnights takeaway was massive and I've still got lots of donner meat leftover. He really wants it and is sitting so nicely next to the table,not trying to get it, just looking from it to me.
> My question is how much can I give him? I'm not sure if it's ok for dogs!


Just because your dog 'really wants it' and 'sits nicely' is that really any reason to feed him unsuitable food? He might 'really want' something poisonous! He doesn't know what's in the food and by giving him 'last bits' you are teaching him to beg which is very unfair as begging dogs can be a real nuisance, especially with visitors. I can eat any meal and my Cav takes no notice as she has never been fed when I'm eating. Doner kebabs are very high in fat which can cause pancreaitis in dogs.


----------



## R6LPW (Jan 24, 2014)

wyntersmum said:


> I wouldnt give it alot but a little wont do any harm. i was always told not to give dogs chocolate but my old doby dogs loved it. used to go into your handbag or shopping bag to see if you had any. he loved maltesers. lol used to throw them in the air and when the hit the ground roll on them then wonderd where they had gone (were always dangaling frol his fur behind his ear like an earing)


So would you give a child something poisonous because 'they loved it?' Chocolate is toxic to dogs - YOU should make the decision, not the dog! You are responsible for the dog's wellbeing and health. What would happen if you let them eat anything 'because they loved it?' supposing they 'love' grapes, raisins, onion, garlic etc etc! Dear oh dear!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

R6LPW said:


> So would you give a child something poisonous because 'they loved it?' Chocolate is toxic to dogs - YOU should make the decision, not the dog! You are responsible for the dog's wellbeing and health. What would happen if you let them eat anything 'because they loved it?' supposing they 'love' grapes, raisins, onion, garlic etc etc! Dear oh dear!


You know this argument is over 3 years old?


----------

